# My First Game "ORB" vielen Dank Quaxli



## Keylan (23. Jul 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wie so viel habe ich anhand von Quaxlis Tutorial mein erstes eigenes Spiel gebastelt, und dabei sehr viel gelernt.

Der momnetane Stadn ist sozusagen der "Spielbar" status, wirklich spass macht das ganze warscheinlich noch nicht, dafür fehlt es an Atmosphäre.

Trotzdem wollte ich meinen bisherigen Stand schon mal vorzeigen, vieleicht hat ja jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge.

Auf meiner momentanen ToDo Liste stehen erstmal Sound, und weiter Animationen für Treffer auflösen der Schüsse und der Punkte. Dann ein animierter Hintergrund, wobei ich noch keine gute Idee habe wie dieser aussehen soll.

Dann soll noch ein Startbildschirm, und ein GameOver screen folgen.

Wenn das Spiel dann soweil läuft werden LevelGeneratoren erzeugt, also Klassen um die Gegner zu erzeugen, dann kann ich schnell verschiedene Stufen und Schwierigkeitsgrade erzeugen, udn je nachdem ein Vortschritslevel im Spiel angeben.

Fürs Finale sind dann weitere Gengerklassen, und Upgrades für den Spieler gedacht. Sowohl Powerups die in den Spielrunden zufällig erzeugt werden, und kurzfristig helfen, als auch ein Upgrade Menue zwischen den Leveln wo man die Spielfigur für die gesammelten Punkte Verbessern kann.

Soooo nun zu meinen aktuellen Problemen, ich setze recht viel wert auf schöne Animationen, leider ist das Farbspecktrum der momentan verwendeten GIF-Files sehr gering, welche Bilddatei-Typen könnt ihr mir sonst noch Empfehlen?

Ich nutze in Java BufferedImage für die Gafiken. Recht offensichtlich brauche ich Bilddaten mit Transparenz.

Zum anderen wollte ich jetzt ja Sounds einbinden, habe aber kaum brauchbare Sound files. Gibt es eine Adresse im Netz wo man eine gut Sortierte Auswahl netter kleiner Sounfiles finden kann?

Nicht wundern das ist ein JAR im ZIP, nur so bin ich von 119KB auf unter 100 gekommen ohne die Bilddateien außerhalb der JAR legen zu müssen.


----------



## MiDniGG (23. Jul 2009)

Hi,

also wenn ich das Programm starte kommt bei mir der Hintergrund, FPS, Score und Leben... Sonst nichts... Außerdem ist das ganze Fenster etwas groß... vllt steht ja da unten noch was und ich sehs einfach ned... Hab ne Bildschirmauflösung von 1280x1024... Falls Du das in einer feineren Auflösung programmiert und getestet hast würde ich Dir empfehlen es auf einem anderen Rechner mit kleinerer Auflösung zu testen oder eben Deine einfach etwas runterstellen... Denn, man sollte es nicht glauben, es gibt auch noch genug Leute die sich mit 800x600 rumquälen...

Gruß


----------



## Developer_X (23. Jul 2009)

ich kann mich "mid-nig" nur anschließen. 
Vielleicht könntest du bei deinen zukünftigen games auch eine Batch anbei legen.
die folgendes bei deinem Spiel enthalten würde:

```
java -jar Orbgame_0.001a.jar
pause
```

Dein Programm passt sich auch nicht der Bildschirmgröße jedes PCs an,
hier für könntest du beispiels weise folgendes in einem JFrame machen:

```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*; 
public class Game extends JFrame
{
       //Attribute
        //dimension
          Dimension d =Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize();

       //constructor
      public Game()
{
super("Game");
setSize(d.width,d.height);
//...
setVisible(true);
}
}
```


----------



## Quaxli (23. Jul 2009)

Schönes Spiel, die Grafik gefällt mir sehr gut. Für ein Erstlingswert echt gut! :applaus:

Du solltest vielleicht noch drauf hinweisen, daß man zum Starten Enter drücken muß 
Falls Sound dabei ist kann ich das hier nicht beurteilen (keine Lautsprecher  ).
Ich fand es auch relativ schwer. Den schnellen Kugeln kann man nur mit viel Mühe ausweichen. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Wie MiDniGG schon angemerkt hat, ist das Fenster sehr groß. Hat bei mir auch nicht ganz auf den Bildschirm gebracht.



Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> ....
> Vielleicht könntest du bei deinen zukünftigen games auch eine Batch anbei legen.
> die folgendes bei deinem Spiel enthalten würde...




Das mit der Batch-Datei von Dev X brauchst Du nicht beachten. Dein runnable Jar konnte ich problemlos per Doppelklick starten.


----------



## Xams (23. Jul 2009)

MiDniGG hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> also wenn ich das Programm starte kommt bei mir der Hintergrund, FPS, Score und Leben... Sonst nichts... Außerdem ist das ganze Fenster etwas groß... vllt steht ja da unten noch was und ich sehs einfach ned... Hab ne Bildschirmauflösung von 1280x1024... Falls Du das in einer feineren Auflösung programmiert und getestet hast würde ich Dir empfehlen es auf einem anderen Rechner mit kleinerer Auflösung zu testen oder eben Deine einfach etwas runterstellen... Denn, man sollte es nicht glauben, es gibt auch noch genug Leute die sich mit 800x600 rumquälen...
> 
> Gruß



Drück mal Enter 

Das Prinzip hab ich aber auch noch nicht so ganz verstanden. Muss ich den roten Dingern ausweichen und die blauen Sammeln? Kann man da auch schießen?
Aber sonst kann ich mich Quaxli nur anschließen. Schön gemacht


----------



## Apo (23. Jul 2009)

Ich finds auch ganz witzig.

Aber die kleinen roten Kugeln sind zu schnell. Ab und zu konnte ich nicht mehr ausweichen. Also finde ich das Spiel auch etwas zu schwer. Entweder den Spieler kleiner und schneller machen und/oder die Kugeln und Striche langsamer waren.

Ein nice to have im Spiel:
- Goodies wie höhere Schnelligkeit für den Spieler kurzzeitig, ein automatischer Schuss in alle Richtungen, ein Magnet zum Einsammeln der Punkte oder ein Goodie zum Verlangsamen der Gegner, Explosion der sichtbaren Gegner oder oder oder


----------



## MiDniGG (23. Jul 2009)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du solltest vielleicht noch drauf hinweisen, daß man zum Starten Enter drücken muß





Xams hat gesagt.:


> Drück mal Enter



Hm. Also manchmal bin echt verwundert über meine Fähigkeit zu schnell aufzugeben :-D Enter... Mein Gott... :-D

Werds gleich nochmal testen 

*Edit:* So getestet. Sehr kurzweilig  Nur find ich die roten teile auch stellenweise etwas schnell  Und man bekommt nicht so richtig mit, wenn man ein Leben verliert... OK. Das teil berührt mich... Aba vllt könnte man dann kurz rot blinken oder was weiß ich...  Die Vorschläge von Apo find ich auch nicht schlecht  Kannst ja mal schaun, was sich so daraus machen lässt


----------



## Quaxli (23. Jul 2009)

MiDniGG hat gesagt.:


> Hm. Also manchmal bin echt verwundert über meine Fähigkeit zu schnell aufzugeben :-D Enter... Mein Gott... :-D


Nachdem er sich an mein Tutorial gehalten hat, bin ich natürlich im Vorteil.


----------



## MiDniGG (23. Jul 2009)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:


> Nachdem er sich an mein Tutorial gehalten hat, bin ich natürlich im Vorteil.



Stimmt. Das is ja gemein :-D
Ich glaub ich sollte Dein Tut auch mal durchmachen :rtfm:


----------



## Keylan (23. Jul 2009)

Wow schon sooo viele Tester, damit hatte ich nicth gerechnet.

Was die Auflösung angeht, ich sitze an meinem Notebook selbst mit 1920x1200 deshalb wollte ich kein zu kleines Fenster. Momentan ist die Fenstergröße bei 1200x1000 ich hatte gehofft das es für 1280x1024 dann gut Spielbar ist. Für 800x600 wollte ich es nicht extra anpassen, da müsste ich umbedingt alle Objektgrafiken überarbeiten weil wohl alles viel zu groß wird im vergleich zum Feld.

Aber ich kann gerne heute abend noch eine version mit 950x700 baun, damit sollte es eigentlich jeder sehen können auch wenn das Feld dann schon recht klein wird. 

Dadurch das die ja sooo schnellen roten Schüsse auch noch unsichtbar aufs Feld kommen und dann erst sichtbar werden (gut erkennbar etwa 50-60 pixel vom Fensterrand) sollte man sich natürlich tunlichst in der Mitte aufhalten.

Über eine Farbanimation bei Treffern habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, weis aber noch nicht ob ich die mit wenig Aufwand schön hinbekomme. Wie gesagt erstmal kommt sound, da wird ein Treffer sicher Signalisirt. Wenn das nicht reicht kann ich immer noch an der Animation arbeiten.  

Beim Startbildschirm werden dann wohl auch Steuerung und Gegner/ Punkte erklärt

hätt ich hier natürlich zu schreiben können:

Bewegen mit Pfeiltasten oder WASD zum Starten Enter zum beenden Escape.

Allem was Rot ist ausweichen, Blau einsammeln.



So direkt schießen ist nicht geplant dafür aber eine beschleunigte Bewegung und wie gesagt Upgrades für beschleunigung und Geschwindigkeit. Extraleben (evtl auch ein lebensbalken) ein Schild oder eine kleinere Spieleranimation damit man besser ausweichen kann. Ob dann noch Automatische abwehrfunktionen etwa so wie homingmissiles kommen muss ich mir noch gut überlegen. Wenn oich zuviel will und das Ziel aus den Augen verliere wird das ganze warscheinlich nie fertig.


----------



## Quaxli (23. Jul 2009)

Ich verwende als Auflösung immer 1024 x 768 (und nicht sowas krummes  ) Das sollte eigentlich jeder anzeigen können.


----------



## diggaa1984 (23. Jul 2009)

hab grad mit 1440 * 900 getestet und musste erstma die Fensterhöhe reduzieren (17" notebook) ^^


----------



## tuxedo (23. Jul 2009)

Läuft prima. Man findet schnell raus dass man die blauen sammeln und den roten (Signalfarbe!) ausweichen muss.

Aber die Fenstergröße ist in der Tat etwas groß. Hab nen 3360x1050 Desktop.

Ein 1024er Fenster wäre besser. 

- Alex


----------



## Keylan (23. Jul 2009)

Hab grade mal mit 1024x768 getestet, und für die Fenstergröße ist das Playermodel zu groß, da verstehe ich das allen die Schüsse zu schnell sind.

;( Dann muss ich jetzt mal sehen wie ich die ganzen bilder Überarbeite, wenn ich die einfach Skaliere siehts immer total ****** aus.


----------



## babuschka (23. Jul 2009)

Erst einmal: Schönes Spiel!

Allerdings muss ich mich meinen Vorpostern anschließen: Die Fenstergröße ist etwas unglücklich gewählt, wenn man nicht gerade nicht an den großen Monitor kann. Statt dich auf eine Fenstergröße zu fixieren könntest Du doch dafür sorgen, dass die Größe der Grafiken an die momentane Fenstergröße angepasst wird.



Keylan hat gesagt.:


> Soooo nun zu meinen aktuellen Problemen, ich setze recht viel wert auf schöne Animationen, leider ist das Farbspecktrum der momentan verwendeten GIF-Files sehr gering, welche Bilddatei-Typen könnt ihr mir sonst noch Empfehlen?
> Ich nutze in Java BufferedImage für die Gafiken. Recht offensichtlich brauche ich Bilddaten mit Transparenz.


Wie wäre es mit dem PNG-Format? Es kennt Transparenz und Alphatransparenz und bietet noch dazu eine bessere Farbpalette an.



Keylan hat gesagt.:


> Zum anderen wollte ich jetzt ja Sounds einbinden, habe aber kaum brauchbare Sound files. Gibt es eine Adresse im Netz wo man eine gut Sortierte Auswahl netter kleiner Sounfiles finden kann?



Ich bin vor einiger Zeit auf eine Suchmaschine mür Sounddateien gestoßen: FindSounds . Außerdem gibt es bei GameDev.net eine Sektion für Sounddatei-Sammlungen.


----------



## The_S (23. Jul 2009)

JohnMcLane hat gesagt.:


> Statt dich auf eine Fenstergröße zu fixieren könntest Du doch dafür sorgen, dass die Größe der Grafiken an die momentane Fenstergröße angepasst wird.
> ...
> Wie wäre es mit dem PNG-Format? Es kennt Transparenz und Alphatransparenz und bietet noch dazu eine bessere Farbpalette an.



Wollte ich auch gerade anmerken


----------



## cover1012 (23. Jul 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht könntest du bei deinen zukünftigen games auch eine Batch anbei legen.


???:L Warum?

@Keylan
schön gemachtes Game :applaus:


----------



## Keylan (23. Jul 2009)

So, 

das mit dem Anpassen der Grafikgröße udn Fenstergröße muss ich mir nochmal zu gemühte führen, aber dazu werde ich erst heute abend wieder Zeit haben, vorerst habe ich eine Version für 1024x768 gebastelt. Das Playermodell ist dabei zwar arg beschnitten, undirgentwie spielt es sich damit auch Leichter als in 1200x1000 da man vergleichsweise agiler ist, aber es ist ja nur mal zum reinschnuppern, noch soll sich an dem game viel ändern.

Vielen dank erstmal fur so viel Lob und Zuspruch

Hier die Version für 1024x768


----------



## Quaxli (23. Jul 2009)

Wenn Du nach Sounds suchst, schau mal hier: Flash Kit, A Flash Developer Resource for Macromedia Flash 8 and MX Tutorials SWF FLA images clipart Sounds WAVS Animations Help and Support

<edit>
 Grad noch die neue Verson getestet. Jetzt ist es viel besser spielbar. Und das Fenster  paßt ganz auf den Monitor !

</edit>


----------



## sliwalker (23. Jul 2009)

Ich finde es auch schon sehr schick.
Ist aber immer noch zu groß. Ich musste es gut um 100 Pixel in der Höhe verkleinern.

EDIT: Vergiss es. Habe die falsche Datei geöffnet  Nicht die neue...

Als Ideen noch:
Kann man den ORB den man steuert nicht erstmal relativ klein machen und die roten Kugeln langsamer?
Mit steigendem Level bzw. steigender Anzahl gesammelter blauer Kugeln wird auch der ORB größer?


----------



## Xams (23. Jul 2009)

Also mit 1280 x800 hab ich zwar noch ein paar Ränder, aber jetzt ist es etwas einfacher.
Ein kleiner Bug noch, wenn man gestorben ist, steht oben Lives: -1
Ansonsten machts Fun,


----------



## Keylan (24. Jul 2009)

;( nachdem ich dem Genialen Vorschlag gefolgt bin und mal png Dateinen für die Bilder genommen haben bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen alle Grafiken udn Animationen überarbeiten zu müssen. 
Mit png erhalte ich einfach um längen bessere ergebnisse als mit Gif's.

Wie ich hingegen die Bilder an die Fenstergröße dynamisch anpassen kann, habe ich noch gar nicht verstanden. Habe momentan die Befürchtung dabei alles nochmal machen zu müssen, da ja aktuell fast alle Größen von den Quelldatein abhängen. Wenn ich dann in Java die größen neu setze werde die Bilder ja nur Beschnitten nicht Skaliert. Gibt es da einfache fertige Funktione (besser Klassen). Ein Stichwort genügt mir in die API les ich mich dann schon selbst.

Aktuell ärgere ich mich mit dem Sound rum. Hab entsprechend Quaxlies TUT's alles eingerichtet. Bekomme auch keinerlei Fehlermeldungen, aber eben auch keinen Sound.

Habe gerade nochmal die Quelldateien geprüft im MediaPlayer laufen die alle gut. Dann hab ich gedacht es liegt am MP3 format, aber auch als ich für eine der Dateinen ne WAV gesetzt habe wie im TUT ist im Spiel nichts zu hören.

Nachdem ja schon einige nach dem TUT Spiele gebaut haben, kennt vieleicht jemand das Problem? Ich bin leider recht Ratlos an welcher Ecke es hapern kann. :bahnhof:


----------



## The_S (24. Jul 2009)

Keylan hat gesagt.:


> Wie ich hingegen die Bilder an die Fenstergröße dynamisch anpassen kann, habe ich noch gar nicht verstanden. Habe momentan die Befürchtung dabei alles nochmal machen zu müssen, da ja aktuell fast alle Größen von den Quelldatein abhängen. Wenn ich dann in Java die größen neu setze werde die Bilder ja nur Beschnitten nicht Skaliert. Gibt es da einfache fertige Funktione (besser Klassen). Ein Stichwort genügt mir in die API les ich mich dann schon selbst.



Alle Berechnungen/Zeichnungen werden dann relativ zu der Bildschirmgröße stattfinden. Sowas geht bei großen Spielen natürlich eher weniger. Da hat man eher mehrere fest vorgegebene Auflösungen. Bei einem kleineren Spiel sollte das aber kein Problem sein. Mit 
	
	
	
	





```
image.getScaledInstance
```
 kannst du skalieren (und nicht beschneiden, wie auch immer du darauf kommst  ).



Keylan hat gesagt.:


> Habe gerade nochmal die Quelldateien geprüft im MediaPlayer laufen die alle gut. Dann hab ich gedacht es liegt am MP3 format, aber auch als ich für eine der Dateinen ne WAV gesetzt habe wie im TUT ist im Spiel nichts zu hören



mp3 kannst du in Java standardmäßig nicht abspielen. Hierzu benötigst du bspw. ein installiertes JMF, das FMJ oder ne schöne Lib von JavaZOOM


----------



## Quaxli (24. Jul 2009)

Wenn Du die Grafiken skalieren willst, würde ich darüber nachdenken, daß von Hand zu machen und fertig abzulegen.  Das dürfte wohl die besten Ergebnisse bringen.

Bzgl. des Sounds: Mir sind ab und zu Dateien untergekommen, die ums Verrecken nicht gelaufen sind. Warum weiß ich nicht. Ich habe die Sampling-Parameter mit anderen Dateien, die funktionieren, verglichen und keinen Unterschied feststellen können. 
Probier mal eine andere Datei.


----------

